# Folder Storage Question?



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 27, 2006)

Im my private message box, I am allowed to keep up to 20 messages.
Does this number change any if I create folders to store certain messages in, or is it always 20?

AoG


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 27, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Im my private message box, I am allowed to keep up to 20 messages.
> Does this number change any if I create folders to store certain messages in, or is it always 20?
> 
> AoG



I think its always 20 unless you upgrade your membership to Supporting Member. Then it becomes 100.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup, you got 20, folders are for organization, but do not increase size.

If you want to keep older messages you can download them and store them on your system, at the bottom there is a section that says:



> Download all Private Messages as:
> XML | CSV | Text


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  I have yet to try the download thing yet.
I did it and it worked.
Thanks!

AoG


----------

